# Food Safety News - 01/07/2022 Publisher’s Platform: Pennsylvania Health Official must name Italian Restaurant and dates of exposure to Hepatitis A



## daveomak.fs (Jan 7, 2022)

*Publisher’s Platform: Pennsylvania Health Official must name Italian Restaurant and dates of exposure to Hepatitis A*
By Bill Marler on Jan 07, 2022 04:49 am
The clock is ticking. Not naming the restaurant and the dates of exposure deny Pennsylvania residents vital information in order to know if they were exposed and to have time to receive a potentially life-saving hepatitis A vaccination or immune globulin (IG) shot within two weeks of exposure The Pennsylvania Department of Health and the... Continue Reading


*USDA’s remote audit gives a pass to Poland’s pork inspection system*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 07, 2022 12:06 am
During the pandemic, virtual inspections of restaurants and domestic food manufacturers became standard. Remote audits of foreign inspection practices are part of that new normal. USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service on Jan. 5 released its remote ongoing verification audit of Poland’s pork products inspection system for May 25 through July 8, 2021. “Due to... Continue Reading


*Researchers explore Salmonella decline during COVID-19 pandemic*
By News Desk on Jan 07, 2022 12:05 am
Researchers have assessed the potential reasons behind a decrease in Salmonella infections in the Netherlands during the COVID-19 pandemic. The study looked at the impact of coronavirus on salmonellosis from January 2020 to March 2021. Incidence of Salmonella infections declined significantly after March 2020; in the second, third and fourth quarters of 2020, and in... Continue Reading


*Outbreak traced to organic salads continues, but CDC removes 3 people from patient list*
By News Desk on Jan 07, 2022 12:04 am
The CDC has updated information on an outbreak of E. Coli O157:H7 infections traced to certain packaged salads, removing three people from the patient list. Organic Power Greens sold under the Simple Truth Organic brand and the Nature’s Basket brand are implicated in the outbreak and were sold at a variety of grocery stores, according... Continue Reading


*CDC declares outbreak traced to organic baby spinach ends with patients confirmed in 10 states*
By News Desk on Jan 07, 2022 12:03 am
Federal officials have announced that an outbreak of E. coli O157:H7 infections traced to organic spinach is over. The implicated Josie’s Organics prepackaged baby spinach had a best-by date of Oct. 23, 2021. As of Jan. 6, a total of 15 people had been confirmed sick from the outbreak strain of E. coli, according to... Continue Reading


*New Zealand feels COVID-19 impact on foodborne infections*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 07, 2022 12:02 am
Most food related infections declined but a few stayed the same or went up, according to the recently released annual report on foodborne diseases in New Zealand covering 2020. New Zealand Food Safety, part of the Ministry for Primary Industries (MPI), said public health and social actions introduced to prevent the spread of COVID-19 affected... Continue Reading


*Pizza recall because of undeclared allergen and misbranding*
By News Desk on Jan 06, 2022 07:36 pm
Askov, MN-based Kettle River Products, has recalled 1,464 pounds of chicken alfredo pizza for misbranding and an undeclared allergen,  according to USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The product contains wheat, a known allergen, which is not listed on the product label. “FSIS is concerned that some products may be in consumers’ freezers. Consumers... Continue Reading


*Wendy’s patrons may have been exposed to hepatitis A; still time for treatment for some*
By News Desk on Jan 06, 2022 01:22 pm
The Arkansas Department of Health  is warning of possible hepatitis A exposures after an employee of Wendy’s at 721 North Arkansas, in Russellville tested positive for the virus. Anyone who ate at the restaurant between Dec. 12, 2021, and Jan. 3, 2022, should seek care immediately if they have never been vaccinated against hepatitis A... Continue Reading


----------

